# Foster dog Trying to steal Kiora's food



## smaughunter (Apr 27, 2012)

I am fostering a stray terrier mix right now, a one year old female called Neeva. Neeva is a sweet dog and very submissive towards dogs and people but she was on the streets for an unknown amount of time and her behavior reflects that. She is a fast learner and with clicker training I have taught her "sit", "down", "touch, "come", "inside" and "outside". 

Neeva is fed mainly kibble since rescue groups are helping me keep her fed and I don't have the freezer space to store meat for a 50lb dog. 

I feed her in the library with the door shut. Kiora gets fed in the kitchen. 

Yesterday Neeva got out of the library (door doesn't latch properly) and stole Kiora's turkey wing prompting Kiora to attack her. Neeva wasn't hurt at all since Kiora less than half Neeva's suize and I was able to break it up quickly, but afterwards Neeva was still showing signs of wanting to steal the turkey wing again. 

Any suggestions for teaching her that what Kiora has is Kiora's? I've never seen a subordinate dog just pretty much brush off a serious message from the dominant dog before and I'm not sure what to do about that.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, you could fix the latch or put her in another room where she is secure. If they are separated, they should stay that way until the food is gone.

Also, you might now and then give her a turkey wing. That is alot higher value food than dry food to most dogs, and having lived on the street I'm sure something like that would be a huge temptation.


----------



## smaughunter (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes she gets raw once or twice a week, its just not feasible for me to give her every day. I understand that she needs to be separated but she also needs to learn that stealing food from Kiora is unacceptable. I want to adopt her into a household with another dog since she seems to thrive on canine companionship and stealing food isn't going to endear her to many adopters.

Maybe I spoke too soon. A potential adopter is coming to meet her tomorrow. Wish us luck!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

When i had my sisters toy poodle kira i always fed both dogs together and took great care and lots of time everyday.

i have a feeding ritual that starts long before they begin eating.
i would go into the kitchen to prepare the dogs food pick up both dog bowls and head to the kitchen.
while im in the kitchen NEITHER dog is allowed in there while i am in there. i would take my time and be calm and patient sending each dog out of the kitchen again and again as often as they tried to cross the boundry line. if a dog did cross my imaginary line i would send them out by walking towards them and blocking useing my legs.

in the begining they would both be right under my legs i would have to send them out again and again and again stop what i was doing to send them out, hardly get back to my place and have to turn right back around.

once they got the hint and i could prepare the food i would do it ever so slowly, takeing great time, even standing around, maybe wash my hands carefully,put a few clean dishes away, wash a few dirty dishes in the sink, anything to take my dear sweet time. i wanted both dogs to relax and lie down, maybe even have a little nap while waiting.
once both dogs were 100 percent calm and relaxed i would go into the living room, both dogs following. if either dog acted anxious or excited over the prospect of food i would wait again for them to both give up on the idea of getting the food i was holding.
sometimes it was 10 minutes, sometimes i waited an hour. once both dogs are relaxed i called them over and would set the food down to the dog who gave me direct eye contact first and wasnt streing at the dish. both dogs ate side by side, me sitting in front of them both. IF either dog growled,lifte a lip, so much as LOOKED at anything other then there own food i would give a quick verbal correction like
"UH UH" or in a firm voice i would say "JUST EAT" (not yell,not angry voice but a firm serious voice) or i would snap my fingers and point to there own dish. whom ever got done first was NEVER allowed to go near the other dog still eating, if they did i would snap at them and say " UH UH" and block them with my legs or arms gently and send them away.

they were not even allowed to stare at the other dog eating (this can make a dog feel uncomfortable)
pretty soon they both learned each others food was OFF LIMITS and no one felt the need to protect there food.

and dont think i started out with two perfect dogs neither.
Kira was a growler and a snapper when anyone (including my sister and my nephew) came close to her while eating, and Cesar attempted going after kira and the cats while he was eating. he would see them out of the corner of his eyes across the room and would rush at them and growl/snap the air then run back to guard his food. and while he was on kibble he would guard the kibble bin, if anyone came near it he would take snaps at them and stand over top of them.

so does this work? YES IF you are consistant. Cesar will now eat even while the cats are crowding around him sniffing his food and rubbing against him with no problems, he doesnt even show signs of fear or anxiety becuase he knows there is no threat of them taking his food becuase i wont let it happen.

i would suggest if she is stealing the food to stay there and block her with your hands or legs or whole body, you can also practice useing treats, have both dogs sit together give one dog a treat if the other sniffs or trys to take the treat from your hand close your fist and useing the other hand block/nudge the dogs muzzle away gently and keep doing that so they get the point, give the treat to the dog intended then reward the other, give treats back and forth to each dog.


----------



## smaughunter (Apr 27, 2012)

Great idea! I guess I will start feeding them in the same room so I can do this. Unfortunately it looks like it isn't going to work out with the adopter. They brought her to their house for a trail and all their other dogs proved to be too stressful for her. Sad. I hope that she gets a home soon. I am not really set up to handle another dog right now, the only reason I have her is that the animal rescue system where I live is terrible and if I don't foster her she will have to go to the kill shelter.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I would probably just put a leash on her and if she tries to go towards your dog body block. Use the leash just in case she slips by you so you can keep her from getting too close. Keep them far enough apart so that your dog is not uncomfortable (eating unusually fast, bracing her legs over her food, constantly glancing at the foster). I would not take the food or touch the dogs if they break the rules, the last thing you want to do is create resource guarding towards people. If the Neeva stares at your dog redirect her to her food, if that fails block her line of sight. If she refuses to eat take her out of the room with the leash, then try moving her bowl further from your dog and let her back in, straight to her bowl. To start you might need to let them eat in different rooms with a gate in the doorway so they can see each other but are more comfortable. It'll all depend on both dogs comfort level, the last thing you want is another fight, it could have lasting psychological and behavioral effects.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

we used leashes and tethered our two dogs...i sat between them....one on one side and one on the other...

we did this until they got used to eating side by side.

then i would stand up and they would still be leashed and kept separate....

and then after time passed, they no longer cared.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Some times i forget other people are not like me and should take saftey precuations. i never thought of useing a leash, though its an excellent idea, ill have to remember that next time i suggest somthing like this to someone

i dont think much when it comes to dogs, i react mostly, im VERY lucky i havent gotten bitten before, ive put myself in plenty of dangerous situations without thinking till afterwards like "oh crap i could have been attacked...ooopppps"


----------



## smaughunter (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks guys, lots of great advice. 

I will let you all know how it's going!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xchairity_casex said:


> Some times i forget other people are not like me and should take saftey precuations. i never thought of useing a leash, though its an excellent idea, ill have to remember that next time i suggest somthing like this to someone
> 
> i dont think much when it comes to dogs, i react mostly, im VERY lucky i havent gotten bitten before, ive put myself in plenty of dangerous situations without thinking till afterwards like "oh crap i could have been attacked...ooopppps"



i think you have fantastic ideas....but you also have a larger dog.

little dogs, i can pick up and hold away from me. even though they can be just as dangerous in their own way, they are still smaller....and i have more options.

options lessen with size of dog...so using a leash for a well trained dog, malia.....worked with bubba the wild pug.


----------

